# Video: Portable GPS Shootout



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jan 17, 2012)

Interesting! It shows the different user interfaces that GPS devices can have.

Video: Portable GPS Shootout 
Comparing GPS navigators on the road

Video: Portable GPS Shootout


----------

